# Free DVDs: Bobgan lectures on Psychotherapy



## brandonadams (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure what the best forum category is for this, but:



> *Metropolitan Tabernacle, London, Talks by Martin Bobgan*
> 
> Four talks given at the School of Theology 2008 are now available in
> a set of two DVD's. They are titled:
> ...



Metropolitan Tabernacle, London


----------



## Grymir (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------

